# Plastic footwell for a Boxer



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Does anyone know if the plastic footwell fitted into my 2002 Peugeot Boxer, is a Fiat part or an Autosleeper part. I have trawled the internet but remain none the wiser and have been unable to locate the part; mine has formed a crack down the centre.
Alan


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

It should be the base vehicle, ie Peugeot part. I have seen them somewhere on the web.


----------

